# Funniest thing yet for grass cuts



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry but I don't know how to connect right to the post. But if anybody wants a great laugh, go to craigslist north jersey gigs and check out the photos. The guy has a photo of probably at least a 1/2 acre lot with a small push mower and a hand held blower. It is pathetic.


i maintain properties and alot of them need grass cuts done
you will not travel outside your county 
work all week
must have transportation ( car is ok )
mower, blower, weed waker
smart phone or digital camera with computer and internet at home
you will do the work take some pics and send them to me
you get pay every week, at the begening i can pay you every day so you have some money to move arround 
i pay $12 and hour with room for more if you do the work right
call me luis at show contact info
newark, elizabeth area
paterson area
jersey city area


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think you mean this one?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is a guy's weedeater we found, as you see it, when a broker called us to go clean up the property this crew was mowing.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks,
I couldn't figure out how to do that.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Here is a guy's weedeater we found, as you see it, when a broker called us to go clean up the property this crew was mowing.


That's a california compliant zero emmision weed whacker if I ever did see one.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Prepping for a zombie invasion?:thumbsup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I think you mean this one?


That is my nicer equipment. I only break out the good stuff for the nice McMansions and such, although I lost the wing nuts for the handle on the mower (I'm saving for new ones). BTW, I throw the traffic cone out at the back corner of the Cavalier too, just to look a little more professional! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*At 12 an hour he's getting about $100 for that*

cut.


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

The machete..the best tool a landscaper can own!..lol


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually the first 5 passes look pretty good. You can tell he knows what he doing by cutting right to left to avoid clumping.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> That is my nicer equipment. I only break out the good stuff for the nice McMansions and such, although I lost the wing nuts for the handle on the mower (I'm saving for new ones). BTW, I throw the traffic cone out at the back corner of the Cavalier too, just to look a little more professional! :thumbsup:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:that's hysterical!!


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

A friend of mine met a sg grass cut contractor that cuts up 1 acre lots with 4 21" push mowers and a 4-5 man crew. Claims to have been in business for 4 years now. Explaining to my friend on how it's the best way to make a profit doing it his way.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

One of my guys said he was cutting in a sketchy part of town last week and a dude rolled up to a safeguard property on a scooter with a baby buggy attached to the back. Inside the baby buggy he had is pusher and his tools.

Told my guy he had a DUI but he wasn't letting that keep him from missing out on all this money.

Honestly if someone is that destitute I would rather they be out working than collecting Obama money. It sucks for us but I gave a day laborer a ride home the other day and he was living in a $165.00 a week hotel room. I felt bad for him but when I dropped him off and saw all of the kids living up in there. It really made me stop and think. I know where the next nice kids bike I trash out is going!:thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

npm said:


> A friend of mine met a sg grass cut contractor that cuts up 1 acre lots with 4 21" push mowers and a 4-5 man crew. Claims to have been in business for 4 years now. Explaining to my friend on how it's the best way to make a profit doing it his way.


I ran into a guy saying the same thing was with five brothers. we were doing a trash out had three trucks and trailers in back yard. he tells me I need to move them out of his way. I inform him I was there first and if he needed to just mow around them.he said he would and went back up to front of house ,i`m guessing to get his mower. I look around the side of house. Newer Ford truck no trailer. has four guys and all of pull push mower out og truck and begin to mow. I`m speechless, this guy just told me he has been doing this type of work for more than 16 yrs. I have been doing this type of work for 14 yrs and I never started with a push mow ,did start with a tractor style mower until figured out the benefits of a commercial mower. I do own a push mow(self propelled), but only use for hill sides area I can`t get my large mower in to. the short of it I got the re cut on this property about 45 day later


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



STARBABY said:


> I do own a push mow(self propelled), but only use for hill sides area I can`t get my large mower in to. the short of it I got the re cut on this property about 45 day later


Do you like the self propelled better? I always prefer the non propelled because they are lighter and there is less to break on them. I generally only pull them out on lots that have weird retaining walls or something that I can't get the surfer up to. I would guess that I cut less then an acre per year with it so I'd rather not jack up my back having to lift it.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Do you like the self propelled better? I always prefer the non propelled because they are lighter and there is less to break on them. I generally only pull them out on lots that have weird retaining walls or something that I can't get the surfer up to. I would guess that I cut less then an acre per year with it so I'd rather not jack up my back having to lift it.


 
I bought one of these 3 years ago:
http://www.mowersdirect.com/Toro-20382-Lawn-Mower/p8128.html

I too only use a push mower as a last resort. I will do anything & everything I can to get the Walker into the yard before I'll push a mower around! 

I cannot attest to the longetivity of it since it has probably less than 5 hours on it. Fact is I have probably spent more money on this mower in synthetic oil changes than I've spent in fuel! But I can say it is very light and extremely easy to push around. Most of the time it just gets pushed up the ramp on the mower trailer, but when I do have to lift it into the truck on occasion, it's not too bad (79 lbs.).


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> I think you mean this one?


Thats crazy! I have yet to see this, but ive heard of the weird stories. Will safegaurd really hire people with such little equipment? Its seems illogical to even approach something that size with a push mower.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Thats crazy! I have yet to see this, but ive heard of the weird stories. Will safegaurd really hire people with such little equipment? Its seems illogical to even approach something that size with a push mower.


There is not one company that cares what kind of equipment you have as long as you have equipment, hell they don't care if you any equipment just have insurance and get the job done. Professional is grade of equipment and level of performance that safe guard wants but destroys every contractor that exhibits these qualities. Thus you get a push mower in a cavalier sub of a sub of a sub as pictured above.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I ran into a guy saying the same thing was with five brothers. we were doing a trash out had three trucks and trailers in back yard. he tells me I need to move them out of his way. I inform him I was there first and if he needed to just mow around them.he said he would and went back up to front of house ,i`m guessing to get his mower. I look around the side of house. Newer Ford truck no trailer. has four guys and all of pull push mower out og truck and begin to mow. I`m speechless, this guy just told me he has been doing this type of work for more than 16 yrs. I have been doing this type of work for 14 yrs and I never started with a push mow ,did start with a tractor style mower until figured out the benefits of a commercial mower. I do own a push mow(self propelled), but only use for hill sides area I can`t get my large mower in to. the short of it I got the re cut on this property about 45 day later


Similar but he drove a suv. No trimmers. The realtor ended up telling the national that the work was substandard. I ended up with the lawn. 

I carry a push mower with a bagger for small lots that I have to bag clippings or hills.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

You Guys want a good laugh.I live in a county you need a license to cut grass.Its hard to get lots of run around and such and its not cheap.Last week i get a call from my father to get in my truck and come quickly down the block.I pull up to my father dying laughing to 2 women and a guy with a push mower and a electric battery operated trimmer,Tape measure in a dodge caravan.No blower,no commercial equipment,no license,Nothing.I dont know how they get away with it.I told national about a month ago you need a license to cut lawns she said i have a guy thats doing it now with no problems.I said thats fine give me a call in a few weeks when hes in jail.Sure as **** she called Monday the guys not responding to her calls.Lol


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

In NJ you are supposed to be a licensed contractor


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> You Guys want a good laugh.I live in a county you need a license to cut grass.Its hard to get lots of run around and such and its not cheap.Last week i get a call from my father to get in my truck and come quickly down the block.I pull up to my father dying laughing to 2 women and a guy with a push mower and a electric battery operated trimmer,Tape measure in a dodge caravan.No blower,no commercial equipment,no license,Nothing.I dont know how they get away with it.I told national about a month ago you need a license to cut lawns she said i have a guy thats doing it now with no problems.I said thats fine give me a call in a few weeks when hes in jail.Sure as **** she called Monday the guys not responding to her calls.Lol


We have had several upset brokers with us because they wanted us to apply a weed killer to the drive ways and fence lines. We told them no because you need a applicators license to do so(were trying to obtain one now) They will argue with us on this. We talked directly to Pamela Fries, the Director of Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services, and she told us specifically that we need a license for any herbicide or pesticide being sprayed, regardless if its a homedepot premix like Roundup. Without the license, the county could charge up to $5k fine. A little tid bit for any one working in Florida!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Several years ago, Nationals like Safeguard and others specifically prohibited sprayng any weed killers. Their fear was Pedro with a backpack of roundup spraying into a 20 mph wind that blew it into the neighbor's yard, their flowerbed, their dog and their kids. Now it is required.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> Actually the first 5 passes look pretty good. You can tell he knows what he doing by cutting right to left to avoid clumping.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> In NJ you are supposed to be a licensed contractor


Correct,You also need another insurance policy because most in this industry had a per claims made not per occurrence like the docp wants


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

We only have one g/l policy. I never bought into the fact of needing a separate policy for preservation and then that is only good for preservation so you wind up paying for 2 policies.
We have a regular g/l policy that is good for all of our business needs. Whenever a company starts talking about needing a policy from their " approved vendor" (SG) we just move on.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



brm1109 said:


> In NJ you are supposed to be a licensed contractor


Honestly this irritates me on a principal level. There is something wrong when a person cannot even go do basic service for another person without having a complicated and expensive license. Then we wonder why it costs so much to have anything done for us.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Honestly this irritates me on a principal level. There is something wrong when a person cannot even go do basic service for another person without having a complicated and expensive license. Then we wonder why it costs so much to have anything done for us.


What pisses me off is that you can not deny someones right to work.I am in the process to get a license in my county in NY,Its the biggest bull**** 650 to apply yes i said apply!If you get turned down you lose the 650 not tomention insurance you put up etc.Its criminal


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*heres 1 for ya*

cl says go cut a per cut if debris in way move it lol i told them to much to move they said na do it anyway 
























regional says cant ya just cut something 15000 and call it done now this is after 5 trips this season and everytime they say pic it out turn in as to much debris now the rtv comes from initial they say cut regaurdless and batf can ya see where this is goin lol :blink:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ya BATF, my a%%, tell them printed approval or nothing. I had one company (regional) get pissed because when I would go to the properties and if there was more than 2 cyds of debris in the way I would bid it and not cut it.
They couldn't understand why I would not just clean it up to get the grass cut done. Actually said we were lazy workers. Ya ok go f#&y yourseld and clean it yourself.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like personals to me....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Looks like personals to me....


Problem is CL now requires personals to be moved into the house or garage when they are present. You do get to bill for a lockset change to gain access though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Looks like personals to me....


Oh hell ya that personals.:whistling2:


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*yep*

ones man junk is another mans personals never forget that or it will bite you in the azz i found that out hard way


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I allways bid to move personals to a secure location $25.00 per cube (if on property), bid to remove raw garbage, $50.00 a cube. Then submit a bid to do the initial grass cut. Depending on the loan I get about 1/2 of them. I don't move anything for free, don't cut grass unless I'm paid what it takes to make a profit.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

This guy will cut right over that debris.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> This guy will cut right over that debris.


 is that a pickle in his hand or is he just happy to see us ??....:blink:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm quite certain that vegetables pulled out of the garden are no longer considered personals.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey I know that guy, he says that he cuts 5 one acre properties in 2 days for $20.00 each. He said it is great because he makes it up in volume. Tried to explain if he made more maybe he could afford pants.


----------

